# 29 weeks - period pains!



## natlee

im 29 weeks today and im getting period like pains in my stomach! i can feel little one moving around alot but im just worrying about these pains!? has anyone had anything like this around 29 weeks?? please let me know thankyou x


----------



## AP

Aches and pains can happen now- but if you feel its too much to bear just call ur midwife or NHS 24.


----------



## southpaw23

I have gotten those type of pains every once in a while. They feel like the same type of cramps that I get when on my period. Mine aren't very painful, just cramping and uncomfortable. If they come along with a very tight bump they might be BH, which I get too. Had a dr. appt last week and LO is nice and healthy and heart's beating at a strong 150! So I'm not too worried. :thumbup: Having said that, if you are uncomfortable with anything, you have the right to talk to your dr./mw to ease your mind.


----------



## Seraphim

I've been getting these dull aches since 30weeks - apparently normal.

I hadn't been having braxton hicks (as far as I was aware) but they seem to have developed since. I think it's just everything having a little workout in readiness.

But like the others say - if it feels *wrong* then call the professionals :)

:hugs:


----------



## Cut3ne55

dont worry its normal! just babys head getting ready to engage :) x


----------



## ninab

I had this over the weekend and I called the midwife to check it out, she said perfectly normal and to just take it easy x


----------



## natlee

thanks ladies :) much appreciated .. i was waking up from the pains last night just feeling really uncomfortable. maybe it is the babys head engaging as my midwife said that he was still breech last week in my appointment. iv been listening to his heart on my doppler and it sounds fine im just a big worrier :( .. thankyou girls! x


----------



## KZD

yep..you'll be notcing them on n off from here on out...as long as it's not too severe..etc..you should be fine :)


----------



## natlee

thanks, put my mind at ease for the moment anyways :) .. thankyou x


----------



## hondagirl

hija, im getting them too, i had a particularly viscous bh last night accompanied by a dull ache running from front of bump round to my back, i got a bit worried and thought id maybe over done it ( we've been decorating) It settled down last night but this afternoon i still feel a bit uncomfy and crampy. Just have to take it easy for a day or two.
x


----------

